

Facebook Moving To The JVM - deepdude
http://nerds-central.blogspot.co.at/2012/08/facebook-moving-to-jvm.html

======
lars
> ...their interest in implementing PHP using invoke-dynamic on the JVM

This is very interesting.

> The main seismic event will be nothing less than the complete removal of
> interpretors from main stream general purpose programming.

This is hyperbolic drivel.

------
code-dog
Makes sense - the JVM is fast and stable. It comes with a huge array of
tooling and its own built in debugging system. It is well supported and cross
platform. Why would you not want to take advantage of all that good stuff?

~~~
lazyjones
Doesn't make that much sense to me - the JVM is complex and has disadvantages
(slow startup times etc.), so if you can compile PHP to native code, why
compile to interpreted/JIT-compiled code instead? You're just wasting cycles
again.

The advantages of the Java ecosystem can be accessed through Thrift if
necessary, but the C/C++ world is far from being dead.

It might be interesting for the security and debugging aspects of the JVM, but
that's a bit meagre for such an effort.

------
gizzlon
Source? Or anything to show that this should be trusted?

And even if the post is correct and they actually are testing out an run-php-
on-the-jvm solution, it's not the same as moving all their stuff onto it.

------
Egregore
There is already a PHP for JVM:

<http://www.caucho.com/resin-3.1/doc/quercus.xtp>

------
jurre
Wouldn't facebook benefit from just starting to rewrite parts of their
infrastructure in a language more suited to their scale, like twitter did with
scala? I can't help but feel all this effort into bending php into corners it
was never meant for is not helping them in the long run.

~~~
oliwarner
Sure they _could_ but where's the geeky fun in that?

As a developer, I'm just happy that the Facebook devs can do projects like
this. They have a real shot at making life better for the rest of the devs on
the planet.

------
jayfuerstenberg
PHP is fine and dandy for Wordpress sites but to think that Facebook got this
far on it is nothing short of amazing.

If this article proves true it'll be a good move for them.

~~~
gaius
Facebook's PHP is not normal PHP: <https://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php>

------
jdub
Will Facebook contribute to Quercus, or doing their own thing?
<http://quercus.caucho.com/>

~~~
taligent
Based on what we've seen from Facebook, Twitter, Google etc they will likely
do it on their own.

As we've seen with the various Memcache and MySQL implementations often
tradeoffs are made in favour of performance and scalability.

------
jacques_chester
As I said only yesterday[1] there is _no solid evidence that this is
happening_.

None.

This is, at best, a tertiary source.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4374216>

------
zedzedzed
first twitter, now facebook.

